# Highest number of EOI selections in quite a while!



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hopefully we'll have a few more happy punters at the moment... 764 were selected and the average recently has been about 560. 

However - you need 140 points or a job!

EOI 13 July 2011


----------

